# DMVDUB's GTT Hybrid build



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Since April I've been running a GTT Hybrid turbo on my 1.8T Jetta. Everything about the installation was smooth since it's a bolt on affair. At first I ran it on a ST2+ file on stock injectors and it actually ran great with that file. I will go on to give technical aspects of the turbo in the thread, as well as how it performs on a regular basis. I am currently running Gonzo's 550cc tune with it, in rod safe form. We've seen 277WHP out of it with W/M turned off and boost limited to ~22psi. My favorite aspect of this turbo has to be the fact that the turbo and tune were designed to work together, and they do. I've said it before and I'll say it again, "It's like VW built a MK4 Jetta 1.8T/R". It drives like it came from the factory with enough power to make it a really fun car to drive. I currently run 25psi and need to hit the rollers to see what it's doing now in its current status. It will hold whatever you throw at it until redline, I've had 30psi (WG hose popped off) to redline and it was really fast for a little turbo.
So, now that I've given a summary of what to expect I'll start giving the tech aspects of the build.

*MODIFICATIONS*

ENGINE
3" Turboback Exhaust / Catless
APR Turbo Inlet Pipe / modified to fit the larger inlet on the turbo (a S3 pipe would be better)
Devils Own W/M kit / currently running only one nozzle while waiting for a new TB nozzle 
Bosch EV14 550CC Injectors / Leads made by Toby Lawrence (great job Toby!)
Eurosport FMIC
Forge 007 Diverter Valve
3" TT225 Mass Air flow housing / stock AWP sensor
Filter on MAF with Velocity stack / aka #Filteronastick
Walbro 225 inline pump 
42DD Filterport for Oil Pressure and Temp
VF Mounts
2.0T coils / Running them with no adapters to see if there is a change from stock. So far Nope.
Probably missing something...

TRANSMISSION
02J 5speed FWD Transmission
Short Shift Lever
Dogbone BFI
Peloquin LSD
Stage 3 Southbend Clutch / Clutch died with old trans, currently babying a stock OEM clutch.

*BROKEN MODS AND MODS TO COME*
_will be edited as needed broken mods will be marked and noted to failure_

-BROKEN My Walbro Pump is dead, currently waiting for a 044 to replace it 

-BROKEN I had a Kinetic High Flow manifold that cracked so I'm running stock Mani now, 
**NEW High Flow mani is on the way

-Snow STG3 Progressive Controller for WM 

-New USRT TB Plate with a 60 & 100 nozzle (trying to find the best for my setup)

-S3 Turbo Inlet

-144/19 Drop in Rods (company to be decided)

-Camshaft or Camshafts

-Intake Manifold

-Possibility of going with a stroker kit when I do the rods, I would like to do so for a bump in displacement I just don't want to pull the motor and have it bored. This is a may or may not happen mod. 

My goal HP is to run 300whp daily, I figure with the new mods I could easily get more so I can stress the turbo a little less.










Decided to polish the turbo...









FMIC









Turbo


















































Devils Own Kit STG1









Interior









CAR









DYNO from same setup on cali gas








MUCH MORE TO COME!


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice numbers.:thumbup:
You can easily run a 225 nozzle post IC and a 100cc nozzle post tbody. 
I run a similar set up with a hybrid and started out with 100 and 60 nozzles and logged a bunch and worked my way up to the 225/100 combo. I went to a 100/100 combo and then a 175/100 combo and then ended up with the 225/100 combo. Timing is advance 9* with unisettings with almost zero pull. I've got the custom nozzles and manifold to run direct port and that should be on the car shortly. Not trying to de-rail your thread just thought I'd offer up some info on the nozzle sizing and maybe save you some money on not buying a bunch of nozzles like I did.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> Nice numbers.:thumbup:
> You can easily run a 225 nozzle post IC and a 100cc nozzle post tbody.
> I run a similar set up with a hybrid and started out with 100 and 60 nozzles and logged a bunch and worked my way up to the 225/100 combo. I went to a 100/100 combo and then a 175/100 combo and then ended up with the 225/100 combo. Timing is advance 9* with unisettings with almost zero pull. I've got the custom nozzles and manifold to run direct port and that should be on the car shortly. Not trying to de-rail your thread just thought I'd offer up some info on the nozzle sizing and maybe save you some money on not buying a bunch of nozzles like I did.:thumbup::beer:


I'm actually planning on doing a direct port setup once I decide on what I'm going to do manifold wise. For now I have a D03 (3GPH 189ml/min) until the rest of the parts show up.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont understand what is the hybrid in the build?
a hybrid of what?


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Its a hybrid k04. Custom mix of wheels in a standard k04 housing.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I don't understand what difference you're expecting on the 2.0t adapters? All they're there for is to hold the coils in more securely. Maybe your expectations were in the wrong place.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

groggory said:


> I don't understand what difference you're expecting on the 2.0t adapters? All they're there for is to hold the coils in more securely. Maybe your expectations were in the wrong place.


I was thinking the and thing :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not about the adapter I kept saying they were pointless so instead of just saying it without trying them I put a set in. All I'm saying is you don't need the adapters for anything. They work and fit snug by themselves. Also I've noticed no difference in running them. I guess that part after the coils is misleading. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Im gonna go out on a limb here and say you guys are mis-understanding what he was trying to say. I think he is saying he is just running them with no adapters first to see if he notices any change over stock coils before before sinking money into adapters....


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not sold on the 2.0t coils myself. Though I'd run no adapter if anything I'd bend some flat metal over it and bolt them down like ECS has for the 1.8t.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Truthfully they are perfectly snug without anything holding them. I've been running them that way for months now with no issue at all, and personally I think it looks better than having random metal bolted to my valvecover.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to post some public logs for everyone to view. If anyone is interested in what I'm seeing on a rolling road basis give me some logs to make. I can graph them up nice and pretty

I'm sure everyone would like to see how boost levels look at high rpms, I think I have some of those laying around.

This may be my build, but this is OUR forum, so for those who are interested throw some stuff at me and I'll see what I can do. Let's see what we can get from this little snail!

I need a higher speed logger than VCDS but can't get one of the Nefmoto ones to work anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Two latest logs in graph form. Lines were smoothed, though it didn't change much just made it prettier. Don't take the bottom lines of the graph for full value I'm not very good at setting that axis.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

At first I was like, full boost at 5k what's your problem 

Then I was like rod safe tune :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

MrAkalin said:


> At first I was like, full boost at 5k what's your problem
> 
> Then I was like rod safe tune :thumbup:


Hit the nail on the head  well be tuning in the dyno this week so maybe we can move the boost curve safely. Either way from 3k to redline it rips! We've already bypassed APR STG3 numbers which is damned impressive for a K04 hybrid. It flows great at top end but something is holding it back after 5k I'm thinking its the cams or lack of a good manifold. I'm going to speak with my tuner about moving to a R32 throttle as well. Since its K04 framed I'm not worried about low end tq. I think the right mods could do over 300whp easy while staying in a safe tq level. AEB, and cams as well as intake and exhaust manis should make some real impressive top end numbers. 

We will be dynoing to get the curve in the range we want then start tweaking that base until its bypassed the rod safe range.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

how is this a k04 turbo? you mean based on a k04-001, as its a k03 based frame turbo from the pcitures...

I would be looking at your egt's.........
I have a hybrid k03 (which is hybrid k04 inside) and its limitation is the hotside, and egt's need to be looked at to see where you are with them, else bad things will happen in time.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Here in the states guys call them ko4...(really the nomenclature is ko3) 
Kinda the same way the F4T is really a ko3 and not a k04
Across the pond you guys call them ko3


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

What exhaust manifold are you running? Not running meth is treading thin ice with these hybrids. Egts are very likely through the roof.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Twopnt016v said:


> Here in the states guys call them ko4...(really the nomenclature is ko3)
> Kinda the same way the F4T is really a ko3 and not a k04
> Across the pond you guys call them ko3


word, I will start calling them k03's then as not to confuse anyone :laugh: :beer:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> Here in the states guys call them ko4...(really the nomenclature is ko3)
> Kinda the same way the F4T is really a ko3 and not a k04
> Across the pond you guys call them ko3


yea, over here they are called k03 hybrids, as thats what they are.. K03 framed units to begin with.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

spartiati said:


> What exhaust manifold are you running? Not running meth is treading thin ice with these hybrids. Egts are very likely through the roof.


2nd, 3rd, 4th'd, 5th'd and more....  :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Stock exhaust mani for now, and I'm running one nozzle w/m while I wait for the new nozzles to arrive.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

So if they're all K03's then what is a K04-001?

Or 

Do you only consider K04-022 and up K04?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> Stock exhaust mani for now, and I'm running one nozzle w/m while I wait for the new nozzles to arrive.


Quite literally playing with fire!

What kind of dyno was this? Correction factor? Smoothing? 

Post actual dyno plot?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll post the new plot when we dyno the new file, the other one had some bugs.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Ahh... That's what I figured :beer:


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

possible to get some logs of EGTs, IATs and timing ?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Dyno has been scheduled for next week. :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

DAMMIT! 


I need a new fuel pump ASAP! My inline is DEAD! Does anyone know where to find an inline in northern VA or Maryland? 

I've got an appointment on Tuesday for the dyno and need to find one quick! I'm really not trying to pay for overnight or 2 day shipping, so if anyone local has one or knows of any shops nearby please help a brother out:beer:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Overnight the new AEM 320LPH Fuel pump. Its in the same package as the Walbro 255lph. Its only $99 at a couple places.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just overnighted a walbro from usrt....$200 with their fancy adapter.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

may i ask, what inline you were running before that died? walbro, bosch, other?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Walbro 255 it was used though.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DMVDUB said:


> Walbro 255 it was used though.


oh ok. so far, so good with my walbro :thumbup:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah mine came out of a friends EVO and I know it had a LOT of use and abuse on it.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Wait a minute, this AEM pump interests me now... is this a direct swap or does it need modification? It's not inline it's in tank.


----------



## pgk2004 (Nov 4, 2005)

pgk2004 said:


> possible to get some logs of EGTs, IATs and timing ?


was this completely overlooked ?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

pgk2004 said:


> was this completely overlooked ?


No you weren't overlooked. I'm about to go back to sea and have been very busy. I'm also waiting on my new fuel pump. You'll get your data, most likely Tuesday since I'll be logging on the dyno. 
I don't need to get pulled over doing a redline run in 3rd or 4th gear if you know what I mean.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

pgk2004 said:


> possible to get some logs of EGTs, IATs and timing ?


I don't have logs, but I do have a 5 gauge setup and logging capability so I can comment. IATs are easily kept in check with a FMIC, only a few degrees warmer than a stock K03s. Testing out a number of different Gonzo files and Maestro files based off a F21 base map, zero timing correction going on. EGTs are definitely high with this setup. I'm not too concerned as I typically run E-85 through the car, but I am still working with Gonzo to develop that file for testing.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

What's a 5 gauge setup?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

groggory said:


> What's a 5 gauge setup?


boost, oil pressure, oil temp, EGT, and wideband air:fuel.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Twopnt016v said:


> Thats not really as good as logs but thanks for the info.


Once 93 octane becomes available again on Long Island I will get some logs, project has been put on hiatus by superstorm sandy. I don't have a way of logging EGTs other than focusing the GoPro on that gauge, but I assume you're more interested in IATs and CFs?




Twopnt016v said:


> We can assume your running the same turbo?


I have a GT3076, does that hurt the relevance to this thread of my results? j/k :laugh:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

4ceFed4 said:


> Once 93 octane becomes available again on Long Island I will get some logs, project has been put on hiatus by superstorm sandy. I don't have a way of logging EGTs other than focusing the GoPro on that gauge, but I assume you're more interested in IATs and CFs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA!:laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> I don't have logs, but I do have a 5 gauge setup and logging capability so I can comment. IATs are easily kept in check with a FMIC, only a few degrees warmer than a stock K03s. Testing out a number of different Gonzo files and Maestro files based off a F21 base map, zero timing correction going on. EGTs are definitely high with this setup. I'm not too concerned as I typically run E-85 through the car, but I am still working with Gonzo to develop that file for testing.


Jeff, I see that you've edited the peak EGT numbers you've seen on pump, but 1800*F is 982*C and reason for concern (900 is the most I feel is comfortable, and 950-up should be the red zone). Where is your probe located? What correction factors are you seeing when these temperatures are recorded? 

Word of advice, you shouldn't stay on it for more than the length of a pull if you have EGT that high. :beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Max,

The probe is right on top of the collector, just above the turbine. Doug and I were riding it hard while we had all the Maestro measuring blocks up, and even hitting those temps we weren't seeing any extra correction.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Jeff, I see that you've edited the peak EGT numbers you've seen on pump, but 1800*F is 982*C and reason for concern (900 is the most I feel is comfortable, and 950-up should be the red zone). Where is your probe located? What correction factors are you seeing when these temperatures are recorded?
> 
> Word of advice, you shouldn't stay on it for more than the length of a pull if you have EGT that high. :beer:


Max how big of a difference do you think it makes to have the egt probe in the top of the down pipe instead of the manifold? I know it would be best to have it in the manifold but I just picked up a 3" from 42 and I had them throw a egt bung on it. I could tap my mani but is that really necessary in your opinion?


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Twopnt016v said:


> Max how big of a difference do you think it makes to have the egt probe in the top of the down pipe instead of the manifold? I know it would be best to have it in the manifold but I just picked up a 3" from 42 and I had them throw a egt bung on it. I could tap my mani but is that really necessary in your opinion?


If the probe is 12" downstream you can estimate roughly 100* F hotter pre turbo.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

spartiati said:


> If the probe is 12" downstream you can estimate roughly 100* F hotter pre turbo.


Thanks Spartiati!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

4ceFed4 said:


> Max,
> 
> The probe is right on top of the collector, just above the turbine. Doug and I were riding it hard while we had all the Maestro measuring blocks up, and even hitting those temps we weren't seeing any extra correction.


its not CF correction you would be worried about.... its the lifetime of the hotside and associated components


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

spartiati said:


> If the probe is 12" downstream you can estimate roughly 100* F hotter pre turbo.


seriously?

I have to differ..
I have logged egt in turbo hotside (k04) to temp measured just 3" down stream of turbine in downpipe and see 80-100'C temp gradient peak... The more you rag them the close the differential as they all get red hot... but the difference is more than 100f

If you think you are running 900'c with downpipe egt measurement, you can be >1000'c pre turbine... which is where the trouble can start with component longevity


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

badger5 said:


> seriously?
> 
> I have to differ..
> I have logged egt in turbo hotside (k04) to temp measured just 3" down stream of turbine in downpipe and see 80-100'C temp gradient peak... The more you rag them the close the differential as they all get red hot... but the difference is more than 100f
> ...


Thanks for your input as well Bill.:thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

badger5 said:


> seriously?
> 
> I have to differ..
> I have logged egt in turbo hotside (k04) to temp measured just 3" down stream of turbine in downpipe and see 80-100'C temp gradient peak... The more you rag them the close the differential as they all get red hot... but the difference is more than 100f
> ...


Haha ... sorry Bill. I typed that late last night after work. F and C are right above one another I meant to type C. But yes I agree.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

badger5 said:


> its not CF correction you would be worried about.... its the lifetime of the hotside and associated components


I know Bill, it's the component longevity I'm worrying about and the reason why I raised the concern (that's why I said 950< is the red zone and shouldn't be sustained for long until the experimental tune/setup is finalized).

The reason I asked for correction factors is to gauge the mapping side of things. Unless altered, many maps for components protection should be kicking in, and I'm curious if the ECU also set some correction factor when EGT is too high (I can't confirm in my car because the combination of E85 and water injection makes for super low EGTs).


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I know Bill, it's the component longevity I'm worrying about and the reason why I raised the concern (that's why I said 950< is the red zone and shouldn't be sustained for long until the experimental tune/setup is finalized).
> 
> The reason I asked for correction factors is to gauge the mapping side of things. Unless altered, many maps for components protection should be kicking in, and I'm curious if the ECU also set some correction factor when EGT is too high (I can't confirm in my car because the combination of E85 and water injection makes for super low EGTs).


The only way the ECU would account for high EGTs is the secondary effect on primary o2 readings and possibly IATs. The 93 octane file I'm using will be for limp-home purposes only, and I haven't expended effort into dumping more fuel or advancing timing, which both would ultimately lower EGTs. Not sure if there is confusion on my probe placement, but it is in the exhaust manifold, installed right above where the turbine bolts up. The car will be back to E85 in a week, and most likely WMI again before next season.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I know Bill, it's the component longevity I'm worrying about and the reason why I raised the concern (that's why I said 950< is the red zone and shouldn't be sustained for long until the experimental tune/setup is finalized).
> 
> The reason I asked for correction factors is to gauge the mapping side of things. Unless altered, many maps for components protection should be kicking in, and I'm curious if the ECU also set some correction factor when EGT is too high (I can't confirm in my car because the combination of E85 and water injection makes for super low EGTs).


agreed, we're both waving the "watch the egt's" flag

two different peeps here tho... one has egt measurement, and one does'nt (the op)


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

New pump going in today. 

I'm kind of disappointed but glad USRT is such a stand up group, I wasn't able to get on of their harnesses so I'll just spend a little time with the soldering iron and some wires and relay and redo it myself. They weren't able to send a Harness as their inventory was damaged by Sandy and they didn't want to risk sending me a harness that may fail, disappointed but glad they stick by their products.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^:beer:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> New pump going in today.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed but glad USRT is such a stand up group, I wasn't able to get on of their harnesses so I'll just spend a little time with the soldering iron and some wires and relay and redo it myself. They weren't able to send a Harness as their inventory was damaged by Sandy and they didn't want to risk sending me a harness that may fail, disappointed but glad they stick by their products.


If you need a harness...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I know Toby  You're my wiring man for sure (probably should've just contacted you to begin with:banghead! I just don't have time on my side right now. I could be forced to leave as soon a 6am tomorrow morning as the ship has arrived in port sooner than expected.

I'll keep you updated I may still hire you to build on for me anyways.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

What's the best relay to use? I used one I had from my WM kit before and it's dead. I'm not sure what is the best option... I know I just need a single pole relay just don't know the details.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm a bosch sealed relay fan


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

groggory said:


> I'm a bosch sealed relay fan


:thumbup::beer:

do you know a part # or any other info (link):screwy:? my local autoparts store doesn't do well with descriptions


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

No, sorry . Don't have it handy.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

The gold standard of sealed relays are these, IMO: Hella sealed relays

Can get the relay itself for about $4 - $5 and the bottom connector piece for about $6 with pigtails. It's slightly cheaper to buy the terminals yourself but then you need a decent crimper. That's not a big issue, though. I only even made my above post because I have a spare one of these on me at the moment.

I still need to rebuild my fog light relay with one of these since the ECS kit is not sealed at all and totally craps out with tons of corrosion build-up, etc, after a few months of NE weather. :thumbdown:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Less chit chat, more dyno graphs.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

So... Wednesday I had court for a reckless driving ticket in VA. They fined me $1800 and then some, 90 days no license and they wanted to put me in jail for 30-90 days. Since I work for the Military they passed on the jail time. Needless to say DONT GET CAUGHT SPEEDING IN VA!!! I also had a perfect driving record beforehand. :banghead::banghead:

So....

The dyno has been postponed which may be advantageous as well, I did finish installing my new pump and actually surprised myself at how nicely I did at making a wiring harness for it (almost identical to the USRT part ) I'm a little proud of myself on that. 

I got a few runs in after the installing the pump and realized I never had a working pump to begin with. The difference was night and day! The top end and part throttle has improved 100fold. 

I was able to take some egt readings and they read higher than I wanted so I'm definitely going to have to install a better manifold with a proper EGT bung in the collector. I'm also going to use this down time to take care of a few other things to get her in tip top shape. 

I'm thinking if I do take the turbo completely off I will do a video breakdown of it so we can examine it closely after the abuse it's seen and the high egt's it still has no shaft play but I'd like to see the turbine after the heat it's been seeing. WM only does so much with a restricted manifold. 

So that's the latest with where the project stands, I'm sorry I wasn't able to get the dynos as promised but I'm not driving with a suspended license to make you guys happy


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

****ty deal, how much over were you doing? Seems like a huge fine.

Anyway, fix stuff up, and save your money, once insurance finds out they are likely to bend you over.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

98 in a 65 it's a long story though, it was late at night and there were no other cars on the road. I should've gotten off the ticket because the trooper didn't have his camera on therefore no evidence of him pacing me. Oh, well... I'll take a driving course and be right back to 0 points on my license since I had positive points. It'll give me some time to tighten up a few things before it gets strapped down.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Ill come down, and drive that puppy to the dyno Matt:beer:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Rod Ratio said:


> Ill come down, and drive that puppy to the dyno Matt:beer:


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> So... Wednesday I had court for a reckless driving ticket in VA. They fined me $1800 and then some, 90 days no license and they wanted to put me in jail for 30-90 days. Since I work for the Military they passed on the jail time. Needless to say DONT GET CAUGHT SPEEDING IN VA!!! I also had a perfect driving record beforehand. :banghead::banghead:


I got that exact same ticket going through VA 2 years ago en route to my brother in NC. Being a NY resident it was a $68 fine and no points. I remember being in utter shock after researching the ticket and seeing how shtty a reckless ticket is for in-state residents. Sorry to hear man :thumbdown:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

YEAH, It's a Criminal charge in VA a Class 1 Misdemeanor for speeding... Welcome to the Nazi Commonwealth of VA. Since we're a commonwealth our laws are totally fuçked up it's a lesser charge to get caught with an ounce of weed or shrooms as long as it's a first offense. I couldn't be in court so my lawyer did the talking and the trooper made it a point to mention I had my sidearm on my hip and M4 in the trunk, even though I'm registered civilian and govt'.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> In VA if you refuse a breathalyzer you are automatically considered guilty and will be arrested for DUI after you can fight it...But, you will still get the same $1000-$10,000 fine , 30-365 days jail , 1-5 years loss of license, and 1-5 years probation.
> So, if they tell you to blow in VA do it, or they'll really make you Blow them. :banghead:
> I love VA but COMMONWEALTH should be illegal, it's exactly as ROD explained. If say Gonz and I got in a fight but afterwards were over it and still friends the COMMONWEALTH would give us both assault and battery charges. The Judge is King and god forbid you try and fight they take that as a sign of disrespect and then just hammer you...ask how I know.:banghead: There is no such thing as a fair trial in a commonwealth state.


Most states you can refuse to take the breathilizer test and just get your blood test done.
If they want to take me with them and get a nurse to do the blood test on me, I'll gladly do it. I don't know how VA is but most states are like this.


http://ask.metafilter.com/148906/Blew-007-BAC-but-I-dont-drink




18T_BT said:


> Ugh, look up reciprocation laws...


http://www.dmv.ny.gov/license.htm#points


> Except for Ontario and Quebec, points are *not* added to your NYS driver record if you commit an out-of-state traffic violation. Points can appear on your NYS driver record if you commit a traffic violation in Ontario or Quebec.


I actually have an out of state license for this reason


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

So, Latest news I've changed over to a MAFless 550cc tune from Gonzo and it's made a remarkable difference. The boost is still regulated via N75 and still is smooth as butter. The boost seems to come on stronger (hopefully not too strong on a stock block) and still holds 25 until redline. I lost my license so driving doesn't happen as much (I let my friends drive) but it's still accruing miles and holding up like a champ. The only thing I've had to do is the MadMax wastegate mod to add some preload instead of spending the money on a Forge WG. 

So far so good

Only problem I have now is needing to reassess my fuel lines since some aren't doing so well... I'd like to go AN but Christmas depleted my account for such endeavors. :banghead:

*What is going on right now*

I'm thinking this winter I could use some time to clean up the engine bay while the motor is out. Instead of going the "shaved" look I'm just going to consolidate all of the wiring into each specific category and run them to a switch board in the cabin. This will allow me to shut down the fuel system (main pump / aux pump), ignition, battery, WM, etc. individually. All should be easy to hide inside the armrest or in the ashtray area. 

Second, 
revising my WM
I've got a fuel cell to mount in the trunk to hold WM instead of using the Washer tank. Also I'm thinking it may not be a bad idea to add another pump at the cell to help push the fluid to the forward pump and keep pressure up in case one malfunctions. I just need to figure out if the fwd pump will allow the fluid to flow through if it is not running. Otherwise I'd have to run them into a "T".
Plus more nozzles

Third,
Battery relocation to trunk. Self explanatory.

I figure the second and third won't take long and the wiring can be don in the comfort of my nice warm basement workshop. Once those are done I can break into the mechanical side of things and post some pics along the way:wave:


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Still looking for a new TIP? I'm getting rid of mine shortly.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

.Ant said:


> Still looking for a new TIP? I'm getting rid of mine shortly.


I thought I called dibs on it


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

I want to see dynos nao


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, I'm leaving the country in a couple days and haven't been able to drive so my project has been on hold. I do though have a video of someone running the same turbo on E85... Maybe they can can come in and give some details.


----------



## Rod Ratios (Dec 2, 2012)

DMVDUB said:


> Well, I'm leaving the country in a couple days and haven't been able to drive so my project has been on hold. I do though have a video of someone running the same turbo on E85... Maybe they can can come in and give some details.


OMG neck shattering powaahhhhh :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> Well, I'm leaving the country in a couple days and haven't been able to drive so my project has been on hold. I do though have a video of someone running the same turbo on E85... Maybe they can can come in and give some details.



Ohhhh. I get why you're asking. Are you 02M? Say yes!!!


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ohhhh. I get why you're asking. Are you 02M? Say yes!!!


I don't understand what you're saying here....
This isn't me by the way, it's just someone running the same setup on E85. 
That's all I know, Hopefully the guy who made it can comment...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> I don't understand what you're saying here....


The FrankenTT has an 02M. It's no use trying to compare time to speed if your (or his) car is a 5spd. That's what I was getting at.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The FrankenTT has an 02M. It's no use trying to compare time to speed if your (or his) car is a 5spd. That's what I was getting at.


I'm not trying to compare you vs him. I explained in your thread my point. 

Doug, I'm not on the whole GTT vs FT so that wouldn't be of any use in my thread.
I have this setup because I am a tester for Gonzo, and when I returned from sea last time you wouldn't stick to the deal you promised me before I left. (no hard feelings, just the facts)


----------



## A55hole (Jan 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The FrankenTT has an 02M. It's no use trying to compare time to speed if your (or his) car is a 5spd. That's what I was getting at.


Are you Quattro? If so, it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> That's all I know, Hopefully the guy who made it can comment...


The car in the video is mine. I'm running the 1st (beta) version of E85 software in that clip. There is much more power to be had, we discovered while doing some logs that an absurd amount of timing is being left on the table.

I'll have dynos and a build thread up beginning of next week, but if there's anything I can answer for the time being let me know :thumbup:


----------



## Trash-can (Jan 17, 2013)

4ceFed4 said:


> I'll have dynos and a build thread up beginning of next week, but if there's anything I can answer for the time being let me know :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

DMVDUB said:


> Well, I'm leaving the country in a couple days and haven't been able to drive so my project has been on hold. I do though have a video of someone running the same turbo on E85... Maybe they can can come in and give some details.


your driving on the wrong side of the road... lol


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

HI!

I'm back from sea for a couple weeks and was happy as hell to return to having a license again 

Before I left I switched over to a MAFLESS test file which for some reason just doesn't like my car AT ALL. It will run hard but does some crazy things (see my electrical gremlins thread for an idea). I'm guessing not having the MAF means it needs ALL of the other sensors to be 100% making me think that something isn't working properly. 

I have since switched back to the 3" MAF 550cc File I had from Gonzo (which I was extremely happy with to start). Now all of my problems are gone and she's running strong.

I was planning on ditching any further improvements to the engine on this project for some coils, and a full GLI clone look or BORA R look and some nicer wheels. Then moving my performance efforts over to a B5 platform with a BT setup from PPT and of course still tuned by Gonzo. Well, some unfortunate raises in taxes have hit me hard as well as some other unfortunate money sucking BS :banghead: 

Therefore the GTT project will continue to go forward as-is with the only thing non performance being coilovers. 

I just set aside $1,400 from my first month at sea to go towards the project and I figure I can comfortably put another $1,500 on top of that by the end of my contract in 48 days from today. That would give me a budget of ~$2,000 (give or take a little if needed) coils and rods already subtracted .

I'm going to make a little list of parts that I think will make it perfect for what I want, and I'd like to have some input on what everyone thinks would be the best route.

*EXPECTATIONS- This is not intended to be a race car. Maybe see the track a little, but mostly just something that has a full range of power through the rev band, looks decent and is reliable. That said...

Parts List 

-IE RODS
-COILOVERS (NOT RELATED)
-CAMSHAFTS OR CAM (need suggestions for the best fit)
-NEW WM CONTROLLER
-DRIVERS' SIDE IC SETUP
-ITAKE MANIFOLD (SMALL PORT) 
-R32 TB
-EXHAUST VALVES (ANY OTHER VT PARTS FOR SAVE REVVING WOULD BE HELPFUL)
-QUALITY CATCH CAN SETUP 
-FLUIDAMPR


with that little list and the budget mentioned I'd like to know what people recommend for the best performance as my mentioned expectations. If you were to compare a WRX to the 1.8t I'm looking to make mine essentially an STI (Factory like performance model with reliability). 

There's one little catch to all of this (isn't there always ) I know I'm about to say something that is completely against the 1.8t code but... I'd like to run a 30-50shot of NO2 since anything more on this turbo would be counterintuitive (not big enough exhaust side to release all of the gasses). I already have the NO2 Kit and ran it a little when I first got the car, pretty much want to run it for the why the hell not factor. I figure with rods and W/M 30-50 should be safe on a reasonable boost level, though it may only be used a couple times. 

Now let's spend some money 
First rods... but that's only $400 I may do rings while I'm there just for the extra piece of mind.

So, what else should I order tonight? I've got ~12days or so until I go back to sea so I could possibly get on installing and posting some pretty pics. We all love pics of engines opened up for some reconstructive surgery


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

ged the Rifle Drilled IE rods for Better Lubrication. 

Im pretty much where you are, I want a great Daily with a FULL rev range while retaining as much simplicity as possible. Sure it would be nice to have 400whp, but in a FWD daily that barely sees 80mph... ill never see the power anyways.

I have all the bolt ons (and then some) and just need to drop in my 19mm IE rods to put the cherry on everything :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> ged the Rifle Drilled IE rods for Better Lubrication.
> 
> Im pretty much where you are, I want a great Daily with a FULL rev range while retaining as much simplicity as possible. Sure it would be nice to have 400whp, but in a FWD daily that barely sees 80mph... ill never see the power anyways.
> 
> I have all the bolt ons (and then some) and just need to drop in my 19mm IE rods to put the cherry on everything :thumbup:opcorn:



The Gonzo GTT kit with E85 thrown into the mix makes for the perfect daily driven race car.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> The Gonzo GTT kit with E85 thrown into the mix makes for the perfect daily driven race car.


Did u ever dyno with the E85? I'd like to see the difference in #'s between w/m // high octane and E85. I'd like to see the curve too, I know from mine it's a smooth curve not choppy and spiky like a stock K03 or K04. I also have a feeling your boost comes on quicker too (even though it's instaspool)


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I have an update on my GTT build (pics coming later this week). I'm having some issues with something right now making my load / boost off so I'm using this to make some upgrades. 

*UPGRADES* 

1. Forge Wastegate Actuator- I'm pulling the stock unit to switch over to the Forge unit with a 10lb spring for better high boost stability and ease tuning. 

2. Swapping over to an AEB head- hopefully my auto tech cam will work as well in the AEB head. At the same time I'll be replacing my timing belt since the head will be off as well as Head gasket and all other gaskets. 

3. High Flow exhaust manifold- Having trouble finding the JBS knockoffs now so I guess the ol' GSP will do fine. 

4. Tapping the new manifold for Pyrometer 

5.Cleaning up the engine bay since it looks like a disaster. :laugh: 

6. Also swapping a number of my braided lines for premade lines from Nitrous Express. A little note, NX sells premade AN / braided lines for cheaper than building your own and they are crimped. 

As for other things, I'll be taking the GTT turbo apart and doing a full examination with lots of pictures. I obviously won't be opening the CHRA (I don't see a need to anyhow, and don't want to damage it). I will document any wear on the compressor blades and any shaft play as well as any leaking of coolant or oil. 

While off of the car I will also be looking into what I can possibly do to open up the hot side to lower backpressure and egt's since the next step will need as much exhaust flow as possible  

*NOTHING WILL BE HIDDEN FROM THE COMMUNITY! If I find ANY issue it WILL be fully documented*. I will say that I am on V2.0 of the GTT turbo and haven't noticed any issues, but closer inspection may show where V3.0 needs to be changed, and since Gonzo wants his customers to be 1000% satisfied I know he'll want the data. 

Over the next few days / weeks I'll post some pictures since everyone loves pictures


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

DMVDUB said:


> 2. Swapping over to an AEB head- hopefully my auto tech cam will work as well in the AEB head. At the same time I'll be replacing my timing belt since the head will be off as well as Head gasket and all other gaskets.


 I lost a lot of low end with that very combo. I took the cam out the next day and it made it a lot better. Removed the head after a little over a year. Good luck with yours:thumbup:


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

I can tell you porting the hotside makes little difference to the back pressure , it's the size of the scroll that is key, porting and polishing will help as stock and I guess your turbine housings are pretty rough inside but honestly we aren't talking a big difference. 

If you want to help with back pressure then clipped turbines are the real only way to help along with a decent exhaust manifold . I'd suggest as well without an egt probe you are running dangerously high egts especially when wmi is off. Anything above 20psi at 6k or more just makes more hot air and no more power! Yes airflow through the maf goes up but I bet the power doesn't! 

Interesting your ditching your actuator in favour of a forge one!


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

DMVDUB, mate we come here to have some knowledge about tuning cars, but your posts are so disrespectful... You are pushing me to defend Doug, which i don't want to do so... But I don't know why the Mods let you use world like ScumBag!!! In my country if someone call me scumbag... i will pull out his balls and hang him on a tree!!! that's concerning your bad language.. 

Concerning your car tuning, i admire the progress on the car and can't really wait to see some pics and vids... i am sure a 30PSI will be a lots of fun, and what i wanna know is how your LSD working... 

Sorry mate don't take it personal, we are fed up seeing you and Doug ruining every bloody thread on this FORUM!!!! 
Peace,


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> DMVDUB, mate we come here to have some knowledge about tuning cars, but your posts are so disrespectful... You are pushing me to defend Doug, which i don't want to do so... But I don't know why the Mods let you use world like ScumBag!!! In my country if someone call me scumbag... i will pull out his balls and hang him on a tree!!! that's concerning your bad language..
> 
> Concerning your car tuning, i admire the progress on the car and can't really wait to see some pics and vids... i am sure a 30PSI will be a lots of fun, and what i wanna know is how your LSD working...
> 
> ...


 My LSD works great! I love it. It's made the car 100% different. Being able to launch with 2 wheels instead of one is amazing  

The whole thing with Doug goes a lot further than you know. He starts as much as he gets.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> My LSD works great! I love it. It's made the car 100% different. Being able to launch with 2 wheels instead of one is amazing
> 
> The whole thing with Doug goes a lot further than you know. He starts as much as he gets.


 Good to know that, since i was planing to get a LSD, but i have to save the money now.  

is it a bolt on, and how much do you need to fix it? 

Thanks,


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Good to know that, since i was planing to get a LSD, but i have to save the money now.
> 
> is it a bolt on, and how much do you need to fix it?
> 
> Thanks,


 I wouldn't call it "bolt-on". I HATE transmission work with a passion so I let my buddies shop do it when the stock diff blew up in my first 02J. 

If you have a shop do it, price should be ~$1000 USD for the install (remove trans, install diff, install + trans oil and any other needed parts) 

I recommend having it done by someone who knows a lot about transmissions. I had a full overhaul done at the same time. I told them fix whatever they find that could be an issue later.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

It's hard to say you have no wg problems if there are only 20-30 gtt kits out there on cars. 
Doug has sold plenty more of his turbos over time. 
But anyway glad to see the LSD works. 
I wish I had the time to pull my trans and rebuild it myself so I will prob end up buying a rebuilt one.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

I think a clipped turbine does definitely help with the k03 frames. We've run all sorts over here in the uk to get more out of the k03 including a custom made k16 turbine used in the tfsi k04 hybrids that will run 440bhp but even this bigger free flowing turbine still stumbles in the k03. Only unit seen with a clipped turbine which was an rs6 based one, same size as your full back wheel, flowed much better than the stock non clipped wheel. 

What psi rating is your current actuator? I found a t3 12-13psi ( supposed to be 1bar) works very well on these turbos and will give a good linear control and also hold good boost, but seriously though 30psi!!! You really really need to log egts as I guarantee at anything over 25psi the eggs are going to be seriously high... Anything above 900 degrees centigrade in my opinion is a no no..


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Beachbuggy said:


> I think a clipped turbine does definitely help with the k03 frames. We've run all sorts over here in the uk to get more out of the k03 including a custom made k16 turbine used in the tfsi k04 hybrids that will run 440bhp but even this bigger free flowing turbine still stumbles in the k03. Only unit seen with a clipped turbine which was an rs6 based one, same size as your full back wheel, flowed much better than the stock non clipped wheel.
> 
> What psi rating is your current actuator? I found a t3 12-13psi ( supposed to be 1bar) works very well on these turbos and will give a good linear control and also hold good boost, but seriously though 30psi!!! You really really need to log egts as I guarantee at anything over 25psi the eggs are going to be seriously high... Anything above 900 degrees centigrade in my opinion is a no no..


 At 30psi I'll be running 100% E85 and W/M. I believe they should be ok. 


@ Slimjimmn, There's a lot more than 20-30 GTT's out there. There's nearly that many just on test cars like mine. Recently they're flying off the shelves. 

The ones that are on the test cars are also being put through constant abuse. 

I alone have changed types of fuel ranging from VP110, C16, E85, E85 blends, AVGAS 100/130 & 100LL, oh and 93oct Sunoco  I've run 15psi to 30psi. All different setups for m/m nozzle locations. Tunes from Gonzo and now I'm running Maestro (still have my Gonzo ecu when he wants me to try a new file). Ran 1/8th mile probably ~20 times and some auto-x events locally. Etc.etc.etc. I'm literally trying to kill the turbo as instructed by Gonzo. 

So far no signs of wear, but we'll see more when I pull it off for inspection. I'm roughly at 30,000 miles maybe a little more. Since I have no performance losses I doubt we'll find anything.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> At 30psi I'll be running 100% E85 and W/M. I believe they should be ok.


 Even without the WMI you'll be fine. I've been pushing 27-30 PSI on mine for a long time and always keep an eye on EGTs, E85 works as advertised :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im hitting 30psi on my hybrid as well, and my EGTs are well within check. E85 FTW:thumbup:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> Two latest logs in graph form. Lines were smoothed, though it didn't change much just made it prettier.


 so the boost #'s look interesting are you at 10psi at 800rpm or is that atmospheric pressure? and if that is atmosphere pressure are you only 12psi? that's quite impressive to have 10psi at idle. :wave: maybe the numbers on the bottom are not RPM.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

DMVDUB said:


> Oh WOW Because I'm not a pro at making graphs :laugh: I believe I've mentioned I don't know how to make the bottom row come out right several times.
> 
> Go away troll. Be mad that you've got Doug's crappy turbo! We're making more power on a bolt on turbo with less mods than his prized F23 :wave:


 
I was just trying to understand what was up with the graph I did not see any posts about the odd boost levels so I asked. sorry if i missed it. I looked again and still did not see it. 

does gonzo have any boost graphs? 

I did notice "on the graph" the late boost levels for "rod protection" so wouldn't a gt28 be close to the same spool but higher capability? after all the purpose of a small turbo is low rpm boost,  maybe its just a bad graph i don't know. 

and what does one of these setups run? 

and for the last time, I'm not A FT groupie I just don't eat :bs: hook line and sinker. it tastes funny 

example of a gt28 spool


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Im hitting 30psi on my hybrid as well, and my EGTs are well within check. E85 FTW:thumbup:


 225cpe, Can you provide us with your MAF data log? I am interested to see what the F23+Forge WGA+Gonzo tune is doing. 

As i see in Matt's (awful:laugh::laugh Graph he is hitting ~260g/s on his GTT. I would like to see a comparison. 

Cheers, :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> 225cpe, Can you provide us with your MAF data log? I am interested to see what the F23+Forge WGA+Gonzo tune is doing.
> 
> As i see in Matt's (awful:laugh::laugh Graph he is hitting ~260g/s on his GTT. I would like to see a comparison.
> 
> Cheers, :beer:


 I havent logged, but I see a max of around 235gs


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I havent logged, but I see a max of around 235gs


 If you haven't logged it, how on earth you know!!! :laugh: 
I thought reading somewhere that if you have 235gs you are not reaching 300WHP which are low numbers for f23, right? since the MAF reading is ~80% of your HP. 

On my stock k03 with 180hp ECU, i am reaching 152gs, which make sence to me. 

Anyway, if you log it just share it with us. 

eace::beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> If you haven't logged it, how on earth you know!!! :laugh:
> I thought reading somewhere that if you have 235gs you are not reaching 300WHP which are low numbers for f23, right? since the MAF reading is ~80% of your HP.
> 
> On my stock k03 with 180hp ECU, i am reaching 152gs, which make sence to me.
> ...


 He a has a special gauge that will show readings and has posted screen shots before. I see 225 max on my F4T. You have to do lots of supporting mods to see 300hp out of a F23. Its not like you bolt it up and get 300hp. He should have no problem seeing 300hp on e85 with the help of Gonzo.


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Twopnt016v said:


> He a has a special gauge that will show readings and has posted screen shots before. I see 225 max on my F4T. You have to do lots of supporting mods to see 300hp out of a F23. Its not like you bolt it up and get 300hp. He should have no problem seeing 300hp on e85 with the help of Gonzo.


 Cheers for that info :beer: 

Wow, that is a good numbers for you!!! How much power you are achieving with your F4T? and you have Gonzo tune? 

I am looking for w/m for the time being and i am confused to get a MAP progressive controller or MAF one? 

eace:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> If you haven't logged it, how on earth you know!!! :laugh:
> I thought reading somewhere that if you have 235gs you are not reaching 300WHP which are low numbers for f23, right? since the MAF reading is ~80% of your HP.
> 
> On my stock k03 with 180hp ECU, i am reaching 152gs, which make sence to me.
> ...


 You have a lot to learn. Mass airflow values are not the only measure of power, timing for example accounts for a good percentage of overall power figures. The MAF value correlation to power is also not constant, that 80% number tossed around may be close to accurate in one combination of parts and be completely off for another.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> Cheers for that info :beer:
> 
> Wow, that is a good numbers for you!!! How much power you are achieving with your F4T? and you have Gonzo tune?
> 
> ...


 Yep I have a gonzo tune. I also have WMI. You want a MAF BASED CONTROLLER. With a fast spooling turbo you want a MAf controller, a MAP controller can't keep up with the fast spool. Pm me if you like before buying anything and I can help you take some of the guess work out as far as nozzle size etc...:beer:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Some people who want this thread to continue:

ddillenger, dmvdub, groggory, jonpwn, johnnyalpaca, marcus_aurelius, and lebgtimk4

with that said....I'm gonna hole all parts of the thread that aren't technical. Get ready for a root canal.

At beginning: 195 posts
After root canal: 108 posts.

Enjoy guys


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

groggory said:


> Some people who want this thread to continue:
> 
> ddillenger, dmvdub, groggory, jonpwn, johnnyalpaca, marcus_aurelius, and lebgtimk4
> 
> ...


You can add me to the list of supporters :thumbup:

DMV, what do you have as far as a clutch goes? I toasted my ECS stage 1 at Waterfest, FX400 is going in next week. This kit makes too much damn power on corn juice :laugh:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

FX400 street is an awesome clutch! Feels 100% like stock and can hold up to the likes of a GTX3071R @ 30psi perfectly.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> You can add me to the list of supporters :thumbup:
> 
> DMV, what do you have as far as a clutch goes? I toasted my ECS stage 1 at Waterfest, FX400 is going in next week. This kit makes too much damn power on corn juice :laugh:


I'm actually running an OEM 1.8t clutch :laugh: I didn't have time to wait for a better one to get to the shop. Strangely enough I've made several 300+ whp pulls on it, 1/8th mile runs and some auto-x days and it's holding up fine. It's getting a little squishy, but I'm amazed at how long it's lasted. :screwy:


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm only seeing ~175g/s airflow with my current mods. You think the stock exhaust mani is what's restricting me from breaking 200? 

Oh, and your inbox is full 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I would recommend you get the high flow manifold ASAP.

While I did manage 245whp on the stock manifold, I do not recommend it.

Also, DMVDUB is using Maestro so comparing to his readings would be futile. You would need to compare someone running the same MAF/housing/tune combo.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I would recommend you get the high flow manifold ASAP.
> 
> While I did manage 245whp on the stock manifold, I do not recommend it.
> 
> Also, DMVDUB is using Maestro so comparing to his readings would be futile. You would need to compare someone running the same MAF/housing/tune combo.


Running a ported stock manifold is equally as good.. Unless the new relentless k03 manifold is hugely better there isn't really more needed.. Couple of hours with a carbide bit and you have a perfectly adequate manifold


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would recommend you get the high flow manifold ASAP.
> 
> While I did manage 245whp on the stock manifold, I do not recommend it.
> 
> Also, DMVDUB is using Maestro so comparing to his readings would be futile. You would need to compare someone running the same MAF/housing/tune combo.


This^^^^

Don't compare cars. Unless you are running the exact same setup as someone you can't expect comparable numbers. Even then they will only be close.

I'm also running MAFless. 

Stock mani is no good for this turbo. The gains you see by using a ported / high flow mani are very noticeable. 

As for manifolds, I've been trying to find the best option. I think the "Kinetic" style is probably the best you'll get at the moment.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Don't compare cars. Unless you are running the exact same setup as someone you can't expect comparable numbers. Even then they will only be close.
> 
> ...


If there's a downside to the Kinetic/Godspeed manifold, I haven't found it yet. :thumbup:


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

4ceFed4 said:


> If there's a downside to the Kinetic/Godspeed manifold, I haven't found it yet. :thumbup:





DMVDUB said:


> This^^^^
> 
> Don't compare cars. Unless you are running the exact same setup as someone you can't expect comparable numbers. Even then they will only be close.
> 
> As for manifolds, I've been trying to find the best option. I think the "Kinetic" style is probably the best you'll get at the moment.


I'm looking at the both of you as inspiration and "yard sticks". Yesterday's logging was mostly out of curiosity than comparison. I was figuring the stock manifold was the big issue. Sounds like I'll be getting a Chinafold/Kinetic/Godspeed shortly then.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)




----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

badger5 said:


>


That's the new Relentless I take it? What's that going to run?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

badger5 said:


>


Whats up with no info Bill? I thought I saw you post that there may still be some issues with the current versions so you are waiting on a newer revision?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Twopnt016v said:


> Whats up with no info Bill? I thought I saw you post that there may still be some issues with the current versions so you are waiting on a newer revision?


this is new from them
I have no history of it.. never used one, but will be fitting one to a normal k03s car in a week or so

The k04 ones I have seen/had issues with.

just putting it out there as a.n.other mani which will be higher flow than stock

the runner sizes are large, a sort of merge collector arrangement going on in there.

its a replica/copy of a tigArt style manifold made by relentless for k03 based turbos

I am not endorsing it or anything, as anything relentless have to fix their QC issues and make/ship consistent fit for use product without stupid error's..... 

the k03 pictured above I have one here.. It fitted the cyl head fine, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

Badger, 
I'd be willing to test one on a GTT. What do I have to do?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Dismal said:


> Badger,
> I'd be willing to test one on a GTT. What do I have to do?


buy one off relentless...
I dont sell them

this guy is who promotes them here> https://www.facebook.com/groups/125246960928520/?fref=ts


----------



## 01jetta wolfy (Mar 16, 2012)

I also purchased a gtt-052 revision 2 and my turbo inlet hose does t 
Look like yours and looks like it fits better too


----------

